# LN2-Pot Eigenbau



## NBK (12. März 2010)

hi ho,

die Tage hat mich wieder mal der Basteldrang ereilt (was bei mir immer was Gutes bedeutet 
Da ich ja mittlerweile scho so gut wie alles ausprobiert habe was Wakü angeht, dachte ich mir wird es mal zeit für nen LN2/Dice Pot

Da ich in meiner Firma auch zugriff auf nen ca 5000liter Tank mit LN2 habe, war eigentlich klar dass so ein Teil mal her muss.

So das Grundmaterial besteht aus:
Kühlkopf: Kupfer
Verdampferrohr: Messing
Halteplatte: Edelstahl

Angefangen habe ich mit dem Kühlkopf und dem Verdampferrohr, welches ich CNC gedreht habe

Dann habe ich beide Teile mit Silberlot verlötet und anschließend gereinigt, glaskugelgestrahlt und die Kühlfläche poliert:


Ich hab mir dann gedacht, dass der ganze Pot vollvernickelt bestimmt weit besser aussieht und man sich keine Sorgen mehr um Oxidation machen muss darum habe ich des kurzerhand auch noch gemacht:

Eine Sockelhalterung musste selbstverständlich auch noch her:
Ich hab dann einfach die Lochabstände von meiner Halterung meines CPU Waküblocks genommen. Jedoch musste ich die 775 Löcher selber konstruieren, passen aber trotzdem top 
Die Halterung ist mit folgenden Sockeln kompatibel: 775, 478,1366,603,604,771,754,939,940 also so ziemlich fast alles 

Ich hab es dann noch engratet und glasperlgestrahlt. Eine weitere Oberflächenbehandlung hielt ich nicht für nötig, da Edelstahl ja bekanntlich nicht rostet 


Nach einer Woche war der Kühler fertig. Hier nochmal ein Komplettbild mit Halterung und Spannschrauben


Nun will ich mal eure Meinungen dazu hören.

Nur so nebenbei ich habe zwei davon gebaut, falls jemand einen kaufen möchte mit allem drum und drann bitte PN an mich, wegen Preis.

mfg NBK


----------



## fpsJunkie (12. März 2010)

Ziemlich geil gemacht! Respekt!


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus fürs erste Mal 

Wieviel wiegt der Pot denn insgesammt und wieviel das Kupferbodenstück?


----------



## Hollywood (12. März 2010)

Sieht sehr sauber aus! Schöne Arbeit!
Dann mach das Ding mal kalt um zu sehen, wie gut er ist! 

Hollywood


----------



## RaggaMuffin (12. März 2010)

vollvernickelt find ich echt klasse.
echt cooler pot.


----------



## NBK (12. März 2010)

also da unsere feinwaage heut im eimer war hab ich des ding mal mit ner personenwaage gewogen

mit spannelementen kommt der gute auf 2,2kg  

mit alu-elementen ginge weniger  mal schauen was die zukunft bringt


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2010)

Würde dir POM empfehlen. Ich habe auch mit Alu angefangen. Dadurch verliert man aber an Leistung und hat zusätzlich Probleme mit Kondensat.


----------



## NBK (12. März 2010)

ja gut da spare ich sicher an den spannelementen gewicht  aber von herstellung her mit dem fräsen lohnt es sich net da kann ich auch gleich für die spannplatten 2x0.5 mm federstahl nehmen der geht besser und wiegt fast deselbe


----------

